# Problems with urination - could baby be blocking my bladder?



## Lilly123

Hi ladies

As you can see, I am 33 weeks pregnant.. Lately I have trouble weeing.. just that it feels like i need to go and then just a trickle comes out.. i never get a nice flow anymore.. just a trickle.. hence i feel like i need to wee all the time, especially at night.

I dont have a UTI i dont think as no pain and i have had UTIs before. Could baby be lying on my bladder and blocking it from emptying properly? feel lots of pressure on my bladder all day

Let me have your thoughts?

She is lying head down so i know she is on my bladder :hugs:


----------



## AngelzEye

I have absolutely no symptons - no unusual pain or anything - yet have been diagnosed with a UTI. Plus, I also feel pressure as if I really needed the toilet & then seem to only trickle. It could be the babies head on the bladder, try rocking back and forward after you goto the toilet, see if it makes a difference (some angles can lessen the pressure) but if its persisting it might be a good idea to ask for a water test just in case. xx


----------



## xbabybumpx

this is excatly what happens to me! would love to know some answers lol xox


----------



## poppy666

Im having this too only time i manage a full flow is in the middle of the night and first thing in the morning when i wake with full bladder :nope:


----------



## DueMarch2nd

It is perfectly normal. Baby squishes the urethra sometimes, same reason why some women get constipated, its squished colon. Well, the baby isnt squishing it, the baby is pressing against something else that presses against these things. I am not sure exactly. But do try the rocking back and forth thing because emptying the bladder is imortant to avoid UTIs. When was your last mw appointment? UTIs can be symptom free as angelzeye said. They would notice it in the routine urine check, or at least they would notice blood/protein and send away another sample (happens to me all the time although it comes back neg) So it COULD be a UTI but probably just normal. I have actually had a few trips to the toilet lately where i got a proper wee and was so excited lol I am used to trickles for weeks


----------



## snailien

If you're drinking lots and not weeing I'd call the midwife, just in case. x


----------



## KamKol

The exact same thing crossed my mind this week. One minute I'm absolutely bursting to pee, and then it's just a trickle! And when I exit the loo, the fairly full-bladder feeling's still there. 

One time, this happened to me, and then when I went the second time round, literally about 2 minutes later (just to TRY and see if my bladder is genuinely full) and (sorry for TMI) I had a good long pee! I definately think that baby could be blocking the smooth flow after this.

I heard that rocking back and forth while in the loo can help empty out the bladder better so that you don't need to go as often, but this hasn't really helped me much.


----------

